

Why America Is Addicted to Olive Garden - mighty
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/137/why-america-is-addicted-to-olive-garden.html

======
furyg3
Stopped Reading here:

 _Employees, he says, need to believe that serving meals and cleaning tables
and cooking pasta in a hot kitchen is meaningful. "It's very difficult for the
experience of the guests to exceed the experience of the staff," Pickens says.
"We put the two together."_

I've had 4 different friends who have worked at various Olive Gardens (3 for
longer than 2-3 years). All of them hated it.

------
pkulak
They serve shitty food, charge a lot and spend millions on advertising to make
you think you're buying something good.

